# sky insurance



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everybody, just renewed with sky insurance and wanted to give them a thumbs up, :thumbsup:,after a lot of pointless phone calls to so called performance car insurers, of which most don't have a clue what a r32 gtr is, let alone how to insure it, i phoned sky, declared my mods and still got a very good quote which i took, the only company i could find that realised numbers don't start with four figures.
Check em out, they know the cars and they talk sence, which is very rare when it comes to insurance. 

Sky Insurance 03303 331 250.


----------



## bignath4607 (Aug 29, 2010)

+1 for sky insurance they will be my choice again once i put my 33 back on the road


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I would imagine sky are going to pick up a lot of the business that competition car insurance are about to lose now that they have systematically increased all premiums by nearly 50%.

I'll be calling sky in April when mine is up for renewal.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> I would imagine sky are going to pick up a lot of the business that competition car insurance are about to lose now that they have systematically increased all premiums by nearly 50%.


Insurers often pop up, write business too cheap and then disappear or have their schemes severely restricted once they see the claims coming in. We see it time and time again. 




Adamantium said:


> I'll be calling sky in April when mine is up for renewal.


Good stuff, you are of course welcome to PM over your contact details if you'd for us to call you. 

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance

tel: 03303 331250


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Turns out cci upped my policy by 70%. They are working to bring it down but I'm not dead keen on removing commuting cover.

Limited to 4000 miles a year too.

Am trying sky at the moment.

CCI are working hard to retain my business.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Turns out cci upped my policy by 70%. They are working to bring it down but I'm not dead keen on removing commuting cover.


Familiar story across many forums. 

We are confident about our rates and service, our renewing customers are not seeing any price increase unless there is a change of circumstances. There are insurers out there who are far too cheap but only realise this when their customers start claiming. 

If you require a call back, just let me know

Ollie


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

I note from your website you do separate track day cover but do you also do a policy that includes so many track days included similar to your competitors?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Hellski said:


> I note from your website you do separate track day cover but do you also do a policy that includes so many track days included similar to your competitors?


Hi, 

as it stands, no. We offer a standalone trackday product only. I'd check very carefully the terms and conditions of the insurers who offer bolt-on track insurance. 

Thanks


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

SkyInsurance said:


> Hi,
> 
> as it stands, no. We offer a standalone trackday product only. I'd check very carefully the terms and conditions of the insurers who offer bolt-on track insurance.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, thanks for your quick response:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

SkyInsurance said:


> Familiar story across many forums.
> 
> We are confident about our rates and service, our renewing customers are not seeing any price increase unless there is a change of circumstances. There are insurers out there who are far too cheap but only realise this when their customers start claiming.
> 
> ...


Is this your way of saying that your pricing is comparable to the newly upped pricing of CCI?

I am in the middle of the quote process with one of your team who has so far been very impressive, but I don't know how close to the finish line we are.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> Is this your way of saying that your pricing is comparable to the newly upped pricing of CCI?


It's a mild poke at insurers who write their business too cheap and then realise and have to put prices up and also to say that (for the vast majority) we provide the right price and we are consistent. 



Adamantium said:


> I am in the middle of the quote process with one of your team who has so far been very impressive, but I don't know how close to the finish line we are.


If you need any assistance, feel free to PM me and I can oversee the process.

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance

Tel: 01707 642552


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Ollie, am I able to email you a quote I've had from another company for a car I'm looking to buy, to see if your able to compete? 
I spent 45 mins on the phone to one company yesterday with 90% of that on hold, even tho I just needed a quick quote lol

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

minifreak said:


> Ollie, am I able to email you a quote I've had from another company for a car I'm looking to buy, to see if your able to compete?
> I spent 45 mins on the phone to one company yesterday with 90% of that on hold, even tho I just needed a quick quote lol
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


Hi Greg, 

we'll need to run through it over the phone but a quotation from us (unless family fleet) should take less than 10 minutes. 

Our phone lines are busy though so as an alternative, PM me your contact details and I will arrange a call back straight away. If the car is modified, performance or imported, we should be competitive.

Thanks

Ollie


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the Reply Ollie, pop over a pm when I got spare time to chat. 

Thanks
Greg


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Over the years Sky has always managed to give me a decent price on one of the cars. Tried all day on Monday to call as the EVO needed renewal that night but could not get through at all. Shame really. Always spoke to Luke and he's very good. 

GTR is up soon so will see how they compare with CCI. The 5 included track days with CCI is attractive though!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> Over the years Sky has always managed to give me a decent price on one of the cars. Tried all day on Monday to call as the EVO needed renewal that night but could not get through at all. Shame really. Always spoke to Luke and he's very good.
> 
> GTR is up soon so will see how they compare with CCI. The 5 included track days with CCI is attractive though!


Hi Shaun, 

sorry to hear you had problems getting through. We are incredibly busy at the moment. 

You do have call back options though:

1) PM me your contact details
2) email your contact details to us: [email protected]
3) Request a call back via our website:

http://www.skyinsurance.co.uk/call_back_new.phtml

It is a shame you couldn't get through and my apologies again for this, we have a fantastic fleet policy option which we may be able to fit you on. Please mention the other car(s) when you do speak to us next time around. 

Thanks

Ollie


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Cheers Ollie.

Will give you all a call next week about the GTR


----------



## RossMJS (Jan 23, 2013)

+1 for Sky Insurance and more specifically Marker Study. Cheap to insure my old M3 and now R35, good service too.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

RossMJS said:


> +1 for Sky Insurance and more specifically Marker Study. Cheap to insure my old M3 and now R35, good service too.


Thanks for posting!

Tel: 01707 642552

Car Club Insurance - Sky Insurance


----------

